# A/c Breaker Kicking Out



## Larry on the move (Mar 24, 2009)

our Dometic a/c kicks the breaker,We were in Needles ca temp was 121 hot, inside trailer it was 107
had a/c set at 95 fan would come on, then the compressor for about 5 minutes then kick the breaker
reset 4 times until breaker got hot,stopped after that. is that temp to hot for the a/c?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm betting your campground voltage was low...


----------



## Larry on the move (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe but the campground had about 80 sites and only 10 or so trailers all had a/c running.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Kicking circuit breaker:

1. low voltage causes high current draw, causes the breaker to trip. I recommend you get that $12 voltmeter at Radio Shack or equivalent and if that happens again while on shore power, measure the voltage. One guy on this site has a neat mod to install a digital voltmeter (flat panel type about 3" wide, and 1" - 1.5" high) on the wall of the TT and it displays the voltage all the time. Nice mod and doesn't make that area of the TT look like mission control.

2. low freon will cause the compressor to trip off. If the voltage is fine, you'll want to have the freon checked by a repair guy. Does the AC work well otherwise? Low freon will always cause it to trip (self-protection of the compressor built in by the manufacturer)

The very hot outdoor temp means that it is possible the AC could not dissipate the heat and finally tripped the breaker when the internal temps got too hot. 121 F is really warm. Most AC units cannot get the temp lower than about 15 degrees below the outdoor temperature. They work hard but there simply is not enough cooling capacity to overcome the high temp. Maybe yours tripped due to high output temp --- if the air coming out of the unit couldn't get to (121 - 15 = 106), it tripped the main breaker. That's a question for the repair guru.


----------



## Larry on the move (Mar 24, 2009)

yea it runs ok at lower temps, will have the freon checked.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

hautevue said:


> ...The very hot outdoor temp means that it is possible the AC could not dissipate the heat and finally tripped the breaker when the internal temps got too hot. 121 F is really warm. Most AC units cannot get the temp lower than about 15 degrees below the outdoor temperature. They work hard but there simply is not enough cooling capacity to overcome the high temp. Maybe yours tripped due to high output temp --- if the air coming out of the unit couldn't get to (121 - 15 = 106), it tripped the main breaker. That's a question for the repair guru.


Easy solution to that. From Needles, continue on I40 EAST!

Right now Needles is reporting ~98 deg and Flagstaff AZ is reporting ~68 deg. No problem with AC in 68deg weather!!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Just like a home AC check the condensing coils on the roof for debris is the have debris on them this will cause high head pressure and trip out also.


----------



## Larry on the move (Mar 24, 2009)

that was back in July,first night was in Bakersfield temp was 107 a/c started working when temp
got down to 103 ran all night.then we went to needles for one night 121temp,stayed in a hotel to hot to stay in trailer 107.
and then that is when we went to Flagstaff it was 85 a/c worked fine.
I guess 105 temp is just to hot for the a/c or is it just the Dometic a/c anybody know?


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Separate the main breaker and the ac breaker. I'm sure they are next to each other. They both will get warm and feed off of each other. The AC then trips because of the high heat. Move the AC breaker to the bottom and it shouldn't trip. Mine was doing the same thing.


----------



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

We had some issues this past weekend on our maiden trip in out 2005 28BHS. There was a guy with 2010 right accross from us.

We kept throwing a breaker when the AC was running, so I turned off the breaker for the hot water and shut the fridge off. No problems after that. So I asked him about it, he said they have the same problem, they cannot run the fridge, ac and water heater on electric, they have to kick the fridge over to gas as well as the water heater....thought that was kind of strange...was hoping to get some fridge use here and there.... I need to have mine taken in for the Dometic recall thought before I put gas to it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Larry on the move said:


> our Dometic a/c kicks the breaker,We were in Needles ca temp was 121 hot, inside trailer it was 107
> had a/c set at 95 fan would come on, then the compressor for about 5 minutes then kick the breaker
> reset 4 times until breaker got hot,stopped after that. is that temp to hot for the a/c?


What breaker is tripping the Main 30 amp or the AC I think 20 amp breaker?


----------

